# Athens Accomplice review by Jason Balaz



## completepassthru (Feb 3, 2008)

Did any of you happen to see the review Jason Balaz did on the Athens Accomplice 32? I think his site is Outdoor Products review. He gave the bow a score of 10! He said the bow was the BEST he tested. At least the top 2. He is not a staffer either. He said the bow was just solid,solid, solid, and no vibration, and just sat in his hand after the shot. He talked about how smooth it came back on the draw. He went on and on about this bow. He loved the rock solid back wall and the fact you could hold it almost effortlessly. He said it felt like he was holding nothing. Check it out if you want to see an unbiased review of one of the very best hunting or as i found out lately 3d bows out there. Watch out Athens is full steam ahead.


----------



## dpoutdoor (Jun 4, 2009)

+1!!


----------



## completepassthru (Feb 3, 2008)

I wonder if he sends the bows back to the companies?


----------



## chuck7413 (Jul 2, 2004)

That is awesome to hear! :thumbs_up


----------



## kebees4 (Oct 11, 2008)

They are great bows!!


----------



## completepassthru (Feb 3, 2008)

They are and i am glad to see a unbiased review such as Jasons that rave about them. I would like the guys who think only staffers like the bows to see this review.


----------



## completepassthru (Feb 3, 2008)

Anyone interested in seeing this review go to www.outdoorproductreview.com


----------



## redhookred1 (Dec 9, 2008)

*Review*

Great review! 
Imagine the Review when he gets the eXceed 300 in his hands!
10 1/2!!!


----------



## doecollector (Jan 24, 2010)

My carnivore scored a 9.97! Balaz was disappointed with it not being able to hit 300 fps, as well as the athens bow. BUT, how many times have you been watching a show and a guy is shooting a 340+ fps bow and missed a deer??? I have seen it happen quite a bit. Having one pin sounds appealing..but when you miss a target that you've been waiting for all year long..not so appealing.


----------



## 737flyer (Dec 8, 2009)

if you see a guy with just one pin (and it's not an adjustable sight), bet him some money, cause you're gonna win.


----------



## 737flyer (Dec 8, 2009)

Almost forgot, I'm not sure I place a whole lot of stock on what this guy says. Now don't get me wrong, I am NOT bagging on the bow, it's a great bow. But "Jason" of outdoorproductreview.com has rated several bows with the same statement, "...I got to give this bow a 9.99 or a 10, it is definitely one of the top 2 bows I've shot this year."

Watch the video on the Bowtech Admiral. He ends saying it was the best bow he shot the whole year. Then, check out what he says about the Hoyt Alphamax 32, "...it's one of the top 2 bows I've done this year...9.99"

Anyway, he says he rates the bows on a scale of 1 to 10. Actually, he rates the bows on a scale of 9 to 10. With almost all bows being a 9.5 or 9.8 or 9.9. Really I find his reviews a total joke.


----------



## ccjh97 (Mar 12, 2009)

I think he gives honest reviews. When he did the Alien X he pointed out how loud it was and even said what he believed the problem to be.


----------



## doecollector (Jan 24, 2010)

That is true, about Balaz doing that. Ive owned many hoyts (vectrix, zr200, katera) and I believe that my carnivore shoots as good if not better. The most thing im happy about...it didn't cost me a fortune. Im happy with it and can shoot accurately up to 60 yards. Ive shot alot of mathews and i would say that the switchback is my favorite mathews bow. I am excited to shoot the new strother and athens bows. This is great that new small bow companies are competing hard in the market, it just makes better bows for everyone to shoot.


----------



## 0zarks2 (Feb 9, 2007)

737flyer said:


> Almost forgot, I'm not sure I place a whole lot of stock on what this guy says. Now don't get me wrong, I am NOT bagging on the bow, it's a great bow. But "Jason" of outdoorproductreview.com has rated several bows with the same statement, "...I got to give this bow a 9.99 or a 10, it is definitely one of the top 2 bows I've shot this year."
> 
> Watch the video on the Bowtech Admiral. He ends saying it was the best bow he shot the whole year. Then, check out what he says about the Hoyt Alphamax 32, "...it's one of the top 2 bows I've done this year...9.99"
> 
> Anyway, he says he rates the bows on a scale of 1 to 10. Actually, he rates the bows on a scale of 9 to 10. With almost all bows being a 9.5 or 9.8 or 9.9. Really I find his reviews a total joke.


I have to agree with you here. I haen't posted anything about him because I don't want to look like I'm baggin on the guy. I don't know him but I can appreciate what he's trying to do. But, why does anyone really care what this guy thinks about a bow? I know I certainly don't. The only review that matters to me is the one done by me. Jason's view on a bow has absolutely NO bearing on what I think of a bow....period.


----------



## doecollector (Jan 24, 2010)

Alot of people rely on what others have to say about a product. Look at Consumer Reviews. If a chevy truck or ford wasn't dependable or reliable...nobody wouldn't drive them. People look towards what others have to say and then they judge their own opinion. Im not saying that Jason Balaz isn't a credible or reliable souce for bows..but it sure beats the average "joe" on you tube telling you that he's deerhunter brown and he's shootin his hoyt turbohawk. All im saying..people rely on a credible source for valid info. If you purchase a bow without doing an hw on it..thats your choice. But why do you shoot a Strother??? Because alot of people are saying that they have the best small bow company out now. Im sure you based your review of what others have said to purchase that bow. If not..then why wouldn't you have went to sports authority and bought a 150 fred bear???


----------



## Scrapes-n-Scratches (Jan 3, 2010)

*wrong*

Well I have seen SEVERAL reviews by him that gave bows 7's and 8's. I agree with most the reviews he does, there are some bows he gives reviews on that I would give a higher rating and some I would give a lower rating. It is all about personal preference. I can honestly say though that the ATHENS LINE of bows have gotten the best overall reviews I ahve ever seen. I have an exceed,accomplice, and buck commander. I have had over 100 people test them out and every single person had all positives and when they got done shooting had a smile on their face. His reviews are according to HIM not us. Like the bowtech admiral for instance he gives a 9.99, I would give it an 8. They mathews reezen which people rave about, I would giv about a 6. The ATHEN accomplice/buck commander I would give a 9.5 and the ATHENS exceed I would give a 9.75. It is just all personal preference no ifs ands or buts about it. What one guy thinks is a 10 may or may not be a 10 to the next guy, but I haven't heard anything bad about the ATHENS bows. Thats what happens when every single thing on the bow isn't mass produced and overlooked by people, all ATHENS bows are hand timed and worked on by hand before they leave the factory.


----------



## completepassthru (Feb 3, 2008)

I just thought some might like to see review by someone other than a staffer. I should have know somebody would have something negative to say about the review. You cannot say anything on here without someone bashing.


----------



## kbp8928 (Jul 10, 2004)

737flyer said:


> if you see a guy with just one pin (and it's not an adjustable sight), bet him some money, cause you're gonna win.


i use one pin sights..... but they are adjustable. i have never understood why anyone would want a one pin none adjustable sight.


----------

